# Mac Or Spilo?



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

So I went out and bought a gold mac/spilo today. Its about 4" and has an extreemly gold belly! Of course he lost all his color from the move (pet shop to home) so you cant see it in the pics "yet".

Anyway which do you think it is a Mac or Spilo?!?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

that's definitely a serrasalmus maculatus


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Its a Mac


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

nice looking Mac !!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Serrasalmus Maculatus


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responses guys! Thats what it was labeled as to.

I have a 3" spilo, and im wondering how you guys tell the difference/came to your conclusion?

Thaks again all!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can't without catch point or cutting them open.


----------



## Lord (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice serrasalmus maculatus


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

that's a nice lookin mac


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Hard to ID one from the other without knowing collection point.
If I understand correctly, S.spilopleura maintains his terminal hyaline edge on the caudal fin, while in S.maculatus this fades in maturity.

So that would make this specimen S.maculatus.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

But the appearances overlap. & even collection point isn't necessary accurate as their ranges overlap some also, depending where it was caught it still could be either.


----------

